# Switch signal for DCC



## rbr (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi,

I'm running the Piko DCC system. I have a 4 channel switch decoder that runs my switches. I would like to put signals (lamps or semaphores) on my switches. I have LGB switch motors and LGB 12070 EPL supplementary switches. I was hoping that I could use the supplementary switches to run a semaphore or a signal lamp. 
I'm not sure now the semaphore or signal lamp will get it's power and I'm not sure how to use the LGB 12070 supplementary switches to control them. Anyone have any experience with this?

Thanks.


----------

